# Buserelin



## Chumster (Jun 18, 2010)

On my first IVF cycle I took buserelin injections for 4-6 days. After the first 2 injections I started to develop numbness down the right hand side of my body. It started gradually in my arm then spread to leg, face, lip. Discussed with cons and neuro cons. We decided as a team to continue with buserelin because we were so close to egg retrieval. Finished cycle and was unsuccessful.
Second cycle was natural so no drugs involved but also BFN.
Currently on 3rd cycle - was given buserelin again and after first injection, developed exact same symptoms. Contacted cons, buserelin stopped and commenced on cetrorelix without event.

My doctors tell me they have never seen this reaction before. Do you have any experience of this? What are the alternatives for future attempts? I haven't produced a lot of follicles this time, could stopping the buserelin and starting the cetrorelix be the reason for so few follicles?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Chumster,

Parasthesia (numbness) is reported as an occasional side effect of buserelin, especially in the arms and legs. Given that it happend to you twice after starting on exactly the same drug then it is probably linked and consultant was right to stop and change to an alternative drug. Best to avoid buserelin in future. It is a pretty rare side effect so likely that consultant hadn't seen this before in any previous patients (I've personally not heard of anyone getting it either but the comapny report it as occuring so it has happend in othe rwomen inthe past)

Hard to say whether the switch to cetorelix has led to the issues with follicle development. No 2 cycles are ever the same so it can be hard to determine whether more or less follicles is to do with drug treatment or not. All depends on definition of what constitutes a good crop of follicles or not   As far as I know there is no definitive answer to this. The main thing is getting some lovely eggs and one sticky embryo at the end of it all. Try and keep focused on the end goal   

Lots of     
Maz x


----------

